

Kngine: An awesome semantic search engine, costing just $1K a month - AmrMostafa
http://venturebeat.com/2010/08/09/kngine-semantic-search/

======
rmason
Two guys in Egypt have built something pretty amazing that tens of millions in
venture capital have failed to do. Goes to show you it's the team, it's always
the team.

